# Favorite song.



## Aaron Groce

Friends with tracters by rodney atkins
how i got to be this way by justin moore
boys of fall kenny chesney


----------



## Richard Hopkins

oh i forgot to tell yall my favorite song. It is neon moon.:smile:


----------



## Richard Hopkins

Ttt


----------



## hunter14

Baby - Justin Bieber :wink:


----------



## cali hunter

ride through the country by colt ford!!! if u have never heard of him go look him up he is awsome! he is a country rap artist! trust me look him up u wont be dissapointed


----------



## allyk_watkins

my favorite song is farmers daughter by rodney atkins


----------



## countryboy173

hunter14 said:


> Baby - Justin Bieber :wink:


Not surprised. 

Mine is pledge allegience to the hag by Eric Church or Way out here by Josh Thompson


----------



## archerykid13

I like Farmer's Daughter and pretty much all country.

Jake


----------



## Richard Hopkins

COOL:banana:


----------



## skulzhead

way out here by josh Thompson or chicken and anything by the best rapper in the world COLT FORD


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

hicktown by jason aldean


----------



## N7709K

i can't stand country so i'll chime in with some "real" music

Cleaning out my closet 
Dignity 
Animal I have become
Love the way you lie

the list goes on.... yeah i have a hard time choosing favorites


----------



## Richard Hopkins

N7709K said:


> i can't stand country so i'll chime in with some "real" music
> 
> Cleaning out my closet
> Dignity
> Animal I have become
> Love the way you lie
> 
> the list goes on.... yeah i have a hard time choosing favorites


 DUDE country is the bomb.:thumbs_up:banana::RockOn:


----------



## outdoorsman193

Freebird is numbero uno followed close by voodoo child slight return by the late great s.r.v. and strangle hold. sweet child o mine and paradise city is up there too


----------



## N7709K

country is not king... that is a toss up between the many genres of rock


----------



## Indianayounggun

ragged as the road by reckless kelley


----------



## browningRAGE

Country Boy- Alan Jackson
Nightmare- Avenged Sevenfold
Slow Fade- Casting Crowns

I like a mix haha


----------



## captain71

1. Stair way to heaven. led zep
2. Hotel California. eagles
3. Deuce. kiss 
4. Great white buffalo.. Uncle Ted
5. purple haze..Jimmy 
Just a few....


----------



## Richard Hopkins

browningRAGE said:


> Country Boy- Alan Jackson
> Nightmare- Avenged Sevenfold
> Slow Fade- Casting Crowns
> 
> I like a mix haha


 OH yeah an alan jackson fan:jam:


----------



## J-Dubyah

Right now it's Easton Corbin's "A little more country than that"

But usually it's Dwight Yoakam, Pearl Jam...


----------



## browningRAGE

Richard Hopkins said:


> OH yeah an alan jackson fan:jam:


Heck yea man! Gotta love some alan jackson when working for my pap on the garbage truck!


----------



## Richard Hopkins

J-Dubyah said:


> Right now it's Easton Corbin's "A little more country than that"
> 
> But usually it's Dwight Yoakam, Pearl Jam...


I like him to. But I like roll with it.


----------



## carbon_kid

My Kinda Party by Jason Aldean!!


----------



## Richard Hopkins

cool


----------



## 4hArcher

Indianayounggun said:


> ragged as the road by reckless kelley


+1.


----------



## archerykid13

I have 3000 songs on my iPod. 1,000 of them are country, 1,000 are rock, and the rest are a mix.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman193

captain71 said:


> 1. Stair way to heaven. led zep
> 2. Hotel California. eagles
> 3. Deuce. kiss
> 4. Great white buffalo.. Uncle Ted
> 5. purple haze..Jimmy
> Just a few....


Nice


----------



## LeTHaL4aReeZen

Colt 45!!


----------



## arhoythunter

Fred bear- ted nugent
country boy can survire- Hank Williams JR 
hillbillybone- Blake Shelton 
Friday night in Dixie - rhett adkins
kiss my country @$$- Blake Shelton


----------



## Mach12

colt fords mud digging song. you have to love that song when you r in a mud hole lol
lil wayne 
eminem
can think of many more but would take to long to put down haha


----------



## Dodge26

carbon_kid said:


> my kinda party by jason aldean!!


x2!!


----------



## Ignition kid

I reallt don't have a favorite song but I like Zac Brown band,and I like Casting crowns until the whole world heards, if we've ever needed you, and Jesus hold me now. I also like the newsboys song Born Again along with songs such as I'm forgiven, starry night, and such and you can't beat a little Hank Jr. Or Dwight Yokans long white cadillac!


----------



## Richard Hopkins

SWEET guys :shade:


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

so far away-staind
breath you take-george strait


----------



## Questie

arhoythunter said:


> Fred bear- ted nugent
> country boy can survire- Hank Williams JR
> hillbillybone- Blake Shelton
> Friday night in Dixie - rhett adkins
> kiss my country @$$- Blake Shelton


You, sir, are awesome.

Current favorite is "******* Girl" by Alabama. My theme song 
Anything Hank Williams, Hank Jr, Johnny Cash, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Uncle Ted.
Lots of other country, rock, or country-rock. You get the point.


----------



## rolyat008

At the moment

Highland's Apparition / Shameful Metaphors - Chevelle

Nightmare - AX7


----------



## Mathewsju

Well, I gotta say I'm definitely partial to country, but there are way to many good bands/songs for me to choose one. I also really like classic rock and the oldies...I can take some of the new pop music. Not big into rap, but I really hate techno.


----------



## isaacdahl

J-Dubyah said:


> Right now it's Easton Corbin's "A little more country than that"
> 
> But usually it's Dwight Yoakam, Pearl Jam...


"A little more country than that" is probably one of my favorites also.

I listen to a lot of country and christian rock. Kutless is probably one of my favorite christian rock bands. When it comes to country I like just about anybody.


----------



## PSE Kid

teach me how to dougie by CSD


----------



## FITAfanatic

Massive Attack -Nicki Minja
or
Pretty Bow Swag- Soulja Boy


----------



## Ignition kid

I found another song on my new Casting Crowns cd called at your feet and man does it sound awesome to me, the lyrics are amazing heres the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN7GjwAbBbs


----------



## Dwill

I like Praise You in this Storm by Casting Crowns... but as far as country goes i'd have to go with Get Off on the Pain by Gary Allan


----------



## Richard Hopkins

Who likes Luke bryan. :wink:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

16 shells from a 30-06-Tom Wait
Fred Bear-Ted Nugent


----------



## Questie

Richard Hopkins said:


> Who likes Luke bryan. :wink:


Anyone with half a brain


----------



## bluerocker

Led Zeppelin,, Stairway to heaven, you youg kids dont know what music is!! country isn't country anymore,, check out this link of stairway to heaven,,watch jimmy Page at about 1.20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmKeIlJq4gM&ob=av2n


----------



## ChadLister

1. U Hard - Haystak
2. Wont let me out(remix) C-Murder ft akon
3. Good Morning - chamillionaire
4. Bonnie & Clyde - Haystak
5. Hell Of A life -T.I.
6. No Love - Eminem Ft lil Wayne
7. Lets Ride - Haystak
8. Hard 2 Love - Haystak
9. Dont Save Her - Project Pat Ft 36 mafia
10. Letter to my unborn child - Tupac


----------



## JDIII

carbon_kid said:


> My Kinda Party by Jason Aldean!!


Give Brantley Gilbert's version a listen. From my understanding he sang the song first. Lyrics are just slightly different.


----------



## Ignition kid

I like luke bryan, and easton corbin, he reminds me alot of George Straight.


----------



## Richard Hopkins

bluerocker said:


> Led Zeppelin,, Stairway to heaven, you youg kids dont know what music is!! country isn't country anymore,, check out this link of stairway to heaven,,watch jimmy Page at about 1.20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmKeIlJq4gM&ob=av2n


BULL CRAP MAN!!! :no:


----------



## hunter14

Linkin park - the catalyst


----------



## chasin feathers

archerykid13 said:


> I like Farmer's Daughter and pretty much all country.
> 
> Jake



i love that song too.
my favorite songs are:
only prettier : miranda lambert
stranglehold : ted nugent
watching you : rodney atkins
i like soo many more, i cant list all of them


----------



## fishycatfish

Yall need to get some Kevin Fowler on. 

How bout beer, bait and ammo

look it up


----------



## skulzhead

hunter14 said:


> Linkin park - the catalyst


 +1 good song


----------



## bigbulls10

PSE Kid said:


> teach me how to dougie by CSD


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnPJmDc0b_M i think this is the funniest dance ever


----------



## bigbulls10

bigbulls10 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnPJmDc0b_M i think this is the funniest dance ever


its actually pretty entertaining : )


----------



## Leopard1

sea of faces by kutless 
kick your ass by justinmoore
smoke on the water by deep purple
rock and roll aint noise pollution acdc




PRIDE OF THE SIDE BY ******* REBELLION


----------



## yelton720

Just a few:
Jamey Johnson - Macon
Easton Corbin - A little more country than that
Anthony Smith - Half A Man
Keith Whitley - Brother Jukebox
Justin Moore - The only place I call home
Luke Bryan - Drinking beer and wastin bullets


----------



## Ignition kid

Oh man I completely forgot about Jamey Johnson, he is awesome!


----------



## Questie

fishycatfish said:


> Yall need to get some Kevin Fowler on.
> 
> How bout beer, bait and ammo
> 
> look it up


:amen:


----------



## Richard Hopkins

What about Toby Keith. I like trailer hood, as good as I once was and a lot more. :dj:


----------



## bigbulls10

321 by disciple
this song rocks:jam:


----------



## EFS64

As of Recently:
1. How I Got to Be This Way- Justin Moore
2. My Kinda Party- Aldean
3. Rain is a Good Thing- Luke Byran
4. The Truth- Aldean
5. Way Out Here- Josh Thompson


----------



## jbpf4l

the invasion(hero) trip lee ft jai


----------



## Death_Dealer

Anything by SHINEDOWN
Breaking Benjamin
There is a lot more but those two come out with cds that every song is great on it.


----------



## LittleBucker

archerykid13 said:


> I like Farmer's Daughter and pretty much all country.
> 
> Jake


same here


----------



## ACE13

Gotta love some Luke Bryan, Eric Church, Easton Corbin, like pretty much anything by them or George Strait


----------



## PSE.Stinger

allyk_watkins said:


> my favorite song is farmers daughter by rodney atkins


 x2.


----------



## 09Admiral

carbon_kid said:


> My Kinda Party by Jason Aldean!!


if u think jason aldeans version is good check out brantley gilbert


----------



## ETFhunter

This War is Ours 
By Escape the Fate
:target:


----------



## Rory/MO

I don't really have a favorite song but right now I can't get Fire on the Mountain, by The Marshall Tucker Band, out of my head.


----------



## Preci$e$hooter

Farmers Daughter Also


----------



## Richard Hopkins

this mite sound weard but do any of yall like sugerland. :embarres:


----------



## Richard Hopkins

I guss nobody. :tomato:


----------



## N7709K

still fly by devil wears prada is up there too


----------



## hoytarcherygal

I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


Richard Hopkins said:


> this mite sound weard but do any of yall like sugerland. :embarres:


----------



## muzzyman1212

colt ford-mud diggers
colt ford-cricket on a line
colt ford-no trash in my trailor
led zeppelin-Kashmir
any and all metallica
jason aldean-amerillo sky
blake shelton-hillbilly bone
alabama-song of the south
and alot more i have a lot of favorite songs and my spelling might be wrong this is just off the top of my head


----------



## muzzyman1212

alan jackson-small town southern man
toby keith-trailor hood
alan jackson-country boy
alan jackson-remember when
neil young-old man


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

N7709K said:


> still fly by devil wears prada is up there too


True that bud.


----------



## muzzyman1212

jamey johnson-highcost of living
jameyjohnson-in color
johnny cash-folsom prison blues
slipknot-spit it out
ted nugent-cat scratch fever
ted nugent-fred bear
ted nugent-stranglehold
ted nugent-bow and arrow
beastie boys-brass monkey
beastie boys-fight for your right


----------



## BowBoy78

theres a lot of songs in country music today that i think is way overplayed
they play boys of fall way too much
farmers daughter
love like crazy
all good songs but they wear them out
prolly two favorites are my kinda party, how i got to be this way, and bullets in the gun(toby keiths new album)


----------



## Richard Hopkins

BowBoy78 said:


> theres a lot of songs in country music today that i think is way overplayed
> they play boys of fall way too much
> farmers daughter
> love like crazy
> all good songs but they wear them out
> prolly two favorites are my kinda party, how i got to be this way, and bullets in the gun(toby keiths new album)


 Im with you. :teeth:


----------



## Richard Hopkins

Anybody like american ride by Toby Keith. :smile:


----------



## hoytarcherygal

love that song!!!


Richard Hopkins said:


> Anybody like american ride by Toby Keith. :smile:


----------



## BowBoy78

Richard Hopkins said:


> Who likes Luke bryan. :wink:


omg my girlfriend loves him...


----------



## Richard Hopkins

BowBoy78 said:


> omg my girlfriend loves him...


Country girl


----------



## chasin feathers

stranglehold by uncle ted (my "archery" song)

i like a lot of country songs too


----------



## Ignition kid

Another song that I never heard before that I like is Skillet-Savior and Monster which is by Skillet as well, sounds great and they are great songs.


----------



## parkerd

sandman-mettlica 
we are the youth of a nation-POD 
hicktown- Jason aldean


----------



## countryboy173

Go to youtube and check out Southern State of Mind by Darius Rucker. Good tune.


----------



## hoytarcherygal

good song


countryboy173 said:


> Go to youtube and check out Southern State of Mind by Darius Rucker. Good tune.


----------



## allyk_watkins

my favorite song is mud diggers by colt ford and i'm not afraid by eminem


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

Jason Aldean: My kind of Party


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> hicktown by jason aldean


oh ya love that song it kicks


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD

Ignition kid said:


> Another song that I never heard before that I like is Skillet-Savior and Monster which is by Skillet as well, sounds great and they are great songs.


i just went to a skillet concert pretty awsome


----------



## bowboy09

fred bear,by ted nudget.


----------



## I'm Not Ted

I can't name one song other than Johnny Thunders "You can't put your arms around a memory", but I think just about every song that Johnny Thunders, Gun's n' Roses, Skid Row, Bon Jovi, and Blue Oyster Cult ever wrote is my favorite song...

Johnny Thunders is the best though...


----------



## hoytboy101

Toby Keith get out of my car


----------



## outdoorsman3

my kinda party- Jason Aldean. awesome song!


----------



## Mathewsju

Josh Thompson, Josh Turner, Eli Young Band, Montgomery Gentry, Jason Aldean, Kenny Chesney, Trace Adkins, Rodney Atkins, Chris Cagle, Justin Moore, Dierks Bentley, Keith Urban, Brad Paisley, Alabama, Emerson Drive, Toby Keith, Johnny Cash, Tracey Byrd, George Strait, Garth Brooks, Tim Mcgraw, Jamey Johnson, Eric Church, Faith Hill, Carrie Underwood, Gretchen Wilson, Brooks and Dunn, Jake Owen, Ted Nugent, Zac Brown Band, and Little Big Town are the main bands/artists i love to listen to.


----------



## bowboy09

Mathewsju said:


> Josh Thompson, Josh Turner, Eli Young Band, Montgomery Gentry, Jason Aldean, Kenny Chesney, Trace Adkins, Rodney Atkins, Chris Cagle, Justin Moore, Dierks Bentley, Keith Urban, Brad Paisley, Alabama, Emerson Drive, Toby Keith, Johnny Cash, Tracey Byrd, George Strait, Garth Brooks, Tim Mcgraw, Jamey Johnson, Eric Church, Faith Hill, Carrie Underwood, Gretchen Wilson, Brooks and Dunn, Jake Owen, Ted Nugent, Zac Brown Band, and Little Big Town are the main bands/artists i love to listen to.


 hahahah,there all good.I think i like everyone of em


----------



## Mathewsju

bowboy09 said:


> hahahah,there all good.I think i like everyone of em


haha yeah....the sad thing is thats probably only about a quarter of the country i listen to


----------



## bowboy09

Mathewsju said:


> haha yeah....the sad thing is thats probably only about a quarter of the country i listen to


o ya,i love country.It is the best


----------



## tiuser

Ozzy Osbourne - You Can't Kill Rock and Roll 
Metallica - The Unforgiven 
Whitesnake - Slow & Easy


----------



## hoytarcherygal

good songs


martinbin said:


> I have more then one fav. song.
> 
> I gotta feeling- Black eyed pears
> Sexy Beach- Akon


----------



## s4 shooter

the reward is cheese 

mikaela you have the listen to it


----------



## BowBoy78

Richard Hopkins said:


> Country girl


yup... she loves blake shelton too....(what she dont know is im workin on getting tickets for christmas)


----------



## hoytarcherygal

thats sweet!


s4 shooter said:


> the reward is cheese
> 
> mikaela you have the listen to it


----------



## s4 shooter

hoytarcherygal said:


> thats sweet!


i know its awsome


----------



## N7709K

Not that i like this kind of music.... but has anyone heard thug story by taylor swift and t-pain?


----------



## countryboy173

Rhett Akins- Opening Day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTjLdNWbUQs&feature=related


----------



## browningRAGE

asylum- disturbed. best song ever.


----------



## Mathewsju

Richard Hopkins said:


> Country girl


They are the best kind


----------



## hoytarcherygal

it is, it is lol


s4 shooter said:


> i know its awsome


----------



## hoytarcherygal

jane doe, Never shout never
Just the way you are, Bruno Mars
lol


----------

